# Anonymous



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

An incredibly long-lived composer of vast and stylistically diverse oeuvre of, as many would argue, very inconsistent quality. Many also are fascinated by the mystery that surrounds Anonymous's personal life.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Anonymous loves to frequent Tumblr too.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I like this one:






Too bad the creator just hangs out on places like 4chan these days.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this really serious?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Is this really serious?


Yes! 

:lol:


----------

